# Photon, SIP



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My poor guy. 

Photon had only been with me for a little over two weeks. At first he was okay, eating and flaring ... but then he started to stay around the top of the tank, listless. This morning I decided to check on him and he had passed onto the Waters of Heaven. Whatever he had was too late to treat, and I do feel bad about that . . . but he is in no more discomfort. He's swimming with his brothers and sisters. Swim free, little one.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh he looks like an angel, sorry for your loss


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I am so sorry...:-(


----------

